# PTG hire



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Well the trial run of offering my PTG out for a nominal cost went well so happy to offer it to others.

Simple really:

Cost is £10 for as long as you need it, this simply covers my postage to you and a beer (not a money making exercise at all - merely a service to fellow DW members) - you then return it Recorded / Registered when you have finished with it.

All based on trust and hopefully will give people access to a PTG without having to go to the expense of buying one.

Andy


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

Top Man.


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

if you dont get it back you have there address also so it would make people less inclined to keep it.

Daz :thumb:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Sometimes in life we need to trust people and I'm fully expecting people to be honest when hiring this - if I stop trusting people its time to pull down the shutters


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Yep I totally agree with you mate and its a very generous offer that you have going :thumb:

There will always be people that will want to take advantage of peoples generosity though, hopefully there not anyone like that on DW though.

Daz.


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

This is a good idea and I'm sure many members will find it usefull. However for your own sake I would recommend you take a deposit - not everyone is an honest Johnny


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Diamnondshine - can see where you're coming from but I'm hoping to avoid this hassle - want to be able to trust fellow DW members


----------



## antony_Dannatt (Jun 3, 2008)

cracking idea and a damn generous one too


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Andy,

Great idea and top marks for you doing this. I hope it all goes well, i do agree a deposit would be good, even £50.

Saying that maybe limit it to members who have been joined for a certain time just to keep you safe.

Anyway your a top bloke for doing this.

PaulN


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

What a fantastic idea. How do I sign up?

I would suggest putting a loan time limit of say a week or two


----------



## AM1 (Jan 9, 2010)

Great Idea, i might have to take you up on it in the future.:thumb:


----------



## RenoSport182 (Apr 1, 2006)

Top man andy665 :thumb:

I'm seriously interested as i'm going to be wetsanding a few areas of my Clio soon.

Does it measure plastic painted panels though as my front wings are not metal.

Drop us a PM or whatever if it does andy, trustworthy mate so don't worry - you can have my address details / phone number etc etc without a prob.


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

Good idea :thumb:

I would agree with PaulN about the membership period, and maybe a minimum post count. You can gain quite a bit of insight into a person by their postings.


----------



## RenoSport182 (Apr 1, 2006)

blurb said:


> Good idea :thumb:
> 
> I would agree with PaulN about the membership period, and maybe a *minimum post count*. You can gain quite a bit of insight into a person by their postings.


Agreed... lets say 100, nice round number


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Great idea and I would definitly like to take up your offer at some point.
I do hope people do not abuse the very generous offer you've made. :thumb:

Edit: also worth making sure people insure the item correctly with RM as I think standard registered/signed for post only covers up to £41, could be wrong though.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Royal Mail special delivery http://www.postoffice.co.uk/portal/po/content1?catId=19100176&mediaId=19100227 provides up to £500


----------



## SBerlyn (Nov 9, 2008)

Would like to be first in line for this please Andy if that's OK?

I don't mind putting down a deposit, but I hope you can see by my post count and from numberous transactions on here, I'm legit 

S


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Right after listening to advice from fellow members I have decided on the following:

1. Minimum post count of 50

2. Hire cost payable by PayPal gift of £10 for max. of 7 days from receipt (should be enough for 99% of people)

3. Returned to me by Royal Mail Special delivery

4. PM me if you want to hire and we can exchange details, will be on a first come first served basis but will aim to keep anyone waiting as fully advised as possible about when they are likely to receive it


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Great idea mate and fair play to you, I would just be wary of maybe a member that has signed up within the last few days and is asking for it etc, all common sense really.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

good on you mate. and i hope it works out well for you


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Good on you, top offer. Hope it isnt abused by anyone.

Tony


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Currently available for hire - just been returned after its 2nd outing


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

Fantastic thing you're doing mate, nice to see someone with a bit of trust in todays society, might use the service myself one day 

Steve


----------



## jacko198 (Aug 11, 2008)

Good idea! I might have to take you up on this around/after christmas. Thinking of getting a Polisher around then.

Oh and when i have more posts! (Didnt realize i had posted so little in so long!)

As asked before by someone. Will it tell the depth on plastic wings?


----------



## Steve Burnett (Apr 21, 2009)

Really good idea and good of you. I'd not buy one but I'd use one to be on the safe side at that cost.
I'll maybe look to do it next spring.


----------



## Zero7 (Dec 19, 2007)

I could do with loaning one, what type is it. also, is it easy to use, please excuse my ignorance.. I'm going to be viewing some cars and need to know if the paint is uniform in thickness.

Can you e-mail me at [email protected] please


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

If the OP doesnt mind me sticking my ore in, anyone that wants to travel to me is welcome to have a once over of their car with my PTG

Daz.


----------



## ezmuzic (Sep 19, 2010)

Hi Andy, Have just taken delivery of my DJ Buff Daddy and had looked at buying a PTG, I will only be detailing my vehicles (MKV R32, and MKVII Toyota Hilux) so thought that the expense of buying was a bit much for me then I came across your post, great idea, and if possible I would like to take you up on the hire offer.

If you could please send me details of how to pay you and the deposit required I will get that sorted.

Mark.


----------



## Oakey22 (Feb 12, 2010)

I would like to add, if anyone is in the Burton-upon-trent area and would like to borrow mine for the day then i would be happy to lend it them.


----------



## gortreck (Oct 3, 2010)

I think this is a cracking idea, and is VERY generous for you to do. I did my first bit of practise with my brand new rotary Saturday gone, i didnt use PTG for it as its essentially just a scrap car i could practise on so just wanted to practise usiung the machine and getting used to controlling it. However, for my own car and my wifes and father in laws, I would need to take paint readings so will need to either acquire a PTG of my own, or borrow one. So if anyone in the north east has one they wouldnt mind me borrowing for a few days to get the readings taken I would highly appreciate it 

Kind Regards
Tony


----------



## Zero7 (Dec 19, 2007)

Oakey22 said:


> I would like to add, if anyone is in the Burton-upon-trent area and would like to borrow mine for the day then i would be happy to lend it them.


I may take you up on this....


----------



## PETER @ ECLIPSE (Apr 19, 2006)

good idea and a generous gesture i think this came up a while back , just be carefull if it comes back broken , you have to have a deposit that will cover the cost of repair or replacement , and the person who broke it owns up or it could get messy quick if you see what i mean .


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Well I'm afraid my trust in human nature has been smashed once again. Was sent out to a member on 28th October for 1 weeeks rental - still not returned, no rresponse to PM's.

If and when it does come back I'm afraid it will not be getting hired out again


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

andy665 said:


> Well I'm afraid my trust in human nature has been smashed once again. Was sent out to a member on 28th October for 1 weeeks rental - still not returned, no rresponse to PM's.
> 
> If and when it does come back I'm afraid it will not be getting hired out again


Andy, I hope you received it back from myself?
Regards.

Its a shame this has happened, was a very kind offer you were opening up to members. Worked out very useful for myself.


----------



## BlackCat (May 2, 2008)

I hope you get it back mate !


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Gazjs - yes it was received back from yourself in perfect condition.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

andy665 said:


> Well I'm afraid my trust in human nature has been smashed once again. Was sent out to a member on 28th October for 1 weeeks rental - still not returned, no rresponse to PM's.
> 
> If and when it does come back I'm afraid it will not be getting hired out again


You should name and shame. You have given them plenty of time to return it.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Tricky Red said:


> You should name and shame. You have given them plenty of time to return it.


Maybe someone here lives close by and could encourage the member to return it...........


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Real shame, some people.

Hopefully it will turn up for you mate - Genuine offer for lending a crucial item for someone and they take the complete doo doo


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

andy665 said:


> Gazjs - yes it was received back from yourself in perfect condition.


Good to hear :thumb:



PaulN said:


> Maybe someone here lives close by and could encourage the member to return it...........


Could well be an idea. As you will have an address, see who lives close by :devil:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I could do with hiring one in the summer next year when fingers crossed I will have my black Alfa 159 to machine polish:thumb:
Edit just seen that some sucmbag has not returned it:wall:


----------



## burger (Feb 10, 2009)

What a pis take!!!! 

Some people are idiots and ruin it for everyone else!!!!


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Name and shame?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I take it you have contacted the said member..
if so and still no joy, then..
Yup name and shame..

If anyone near Northampton needs one, feel free to drop by, and use here, I have both Metal and Plastic readers..


----------



## ben330 (Aug 8, 2010)

Some people take the ****...when i saw this thread a little while back i was really pleased. I would feel a lot more comfortable having use of one as a begginer to machine polishing but i would not be able to afford to buy one. Now some knobhead has ruined that chance for people like myself!


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

ben330 said:


> Some people take the ****...when i saw this thread a little while back i was really pleased. I would feel a lot more comfortable having use of one as a begginer to machine polishing but i would not be able to afford to buy one. Now some knobhead has ruined that chance for people like myself!


Exactly, I thought the same, what a despicable thing to do, hope it turns up


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

All sorted - borrower has been out of the country


----------



## Zero7 (Dec 19, 2007)

This is really bad news, feel sorry for you mate, some people are just scum of the earth...


----------



## Zero7 (Dec 19, 2007)

qstix said:


> I take it you have contacted the said member..
> if so and still no joy, then..
> Yup name and shame..
> 
> If anyone near Northampton needs one, feel free to drop by, and use here, I have both Metal and Plastic readers..


I may take you up on this offer as I need metal and plastic measure for thickness, any chance I could pop over on 4th or 5th December?

My e-mail address is [email protected]

Thanks...


----------



## Zero7 (Dec 19, 2007)

andy665 said:


> All sorted - borrower has been out of the country


Faith restored.... Any chance of borrowing it on 4th December? My car is being fully resprayed by BMW and I need to check the paint depth when it's returned... I'm 100% trustworthy, I can post you a kidney whilst I borrow the PTG


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

andy665 said:


> All sorted - borrower has been out of the country


Must have been an emergency, could have let you know


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Zero7 - no problems at all, drop me a PM and we'll sort it out.

Borrower just forgot - these things happen


----------



## Zero7 (Dec 19, 2007)

andy665 said:


> Zero7 - no problems at all, drop me a PM and we'll sort it out.
> 
> Borrower just forgot - these things happen


Hi Andy - I can't PM as I'm fairly new to the forums, are you able to e-mail me?


----------



## Gazjs (Nov 26, 2009)

andy665 said:


> Zero7 - no problems at all, drop me a PM and we'll sort it out.
> 
> Borrower just forgot - these things happen


Excellent news Andy!
Glad you have got it sorted. Maybe you should take a home contact number and phone before posting to make sure its the correct number so you have a means of contact if it goes missing?


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Great news Andy. :thumb:

No offence to any members but maybe only loan to longer standing and higher posting people. 

I would be happy to share mod of my gear but only in line of sight!!!

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Zero7 (Dec 19, 2007)

^^^ I'm a long standing observer but not a real poster but can understand is someone has reservations...


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Zero7 said:


> ^^^ I'm a long standing observer but not a real poster but can understand is someone has reservations...


No offense mate, just "IMO" to be fair I wouldn't care if someone had 1000000 posts

Fair play to Andy though.


----------



## Zero7 (Dec 19, 2007)

PaulN said:


> No offense mate, just "IMO" to be fair I wouldn't care if someone had 1000000 posts
> 
> Fair play to Andy though.


none taken..


----------



## Millz (Oct 21, 2010)

Andy - Why not start taking a deposit also? Helps to protect it just in case anything did happen. 

I'll probably take you up on the offer at the beginning of the new year once the weather gets a bit better if you're still hiring it out.


----------



## james walker (Apr 18, 2010)

still do this andy?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi everyone

Still happy to do this - need to increase costs to £15 delivered for as long as you need it - with packing materials, postage, fresh batteries, time etc it was costing me money - £15 will allow me to break even


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi Andy, I'd be interested in taking you up on this in a few weeks if possible. Just waiting for the rest of my polishing stuff to come and a weekend I've got free. Can provide you with ebay feedback if that's of any help?


----------

